# My Main Coon is scratching his neck



## Hood49 (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi All,

My male main coon (1.5 years old) has started scratching his neck a few weeks ago and his hair is getting very thin.

I have checked flees but I cannot see any. I have also treated him with Frontline Combo.

It is frustrating to see all these hairballs laying around!

Anybody having the same problem?


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

it could be a skin irritation or a stress thing, maybe you should pop him to the vet for a skin scraping?


----------



## marianne (Aug 12, 2008)

Looked up skin problems. They mentioned Miliary Dermatitis as something that could cause scratching around the neck. Has he been checked for allergies or ringworm? Have you changed his food or surroundings? It could be one of these things.


----------



## poodlemad (Feb 23, 2009)

hi hood49 sometimes cats stratch there neck and chin mine does it sometimes he is a siamese cross and apparantly according to the vet they have secretion glands there tey will normally stop bhaviour by themseves or you may need some hydracortizone cream for him


----------



## Hood49 (Nov 7, 2008)

He has not been checked for ringworm. Maybe I should take him to the vet.
Some say that at the end of winter they start losing some hair and maybe that is the reason why it is itching.

He loves it when I brush him now, normally he runs down the garden when he sees me coming with the brush!

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

skin irritations can be food related too x

and also seeing as he's an SLH if they get a scratch/bite then the hair's too long for a wound to breathe and it can itch, check his neck for a scab, if there's one then chop the hair back and let it breathe x


----------



## Hood49 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am going to check that out! Let you know...


----------



## Coccinellidae (Jan 20, 2009)

i have the same problem
its hormones.
is he breeding cat?
does he have females around him ?


----------



## Coccinellidae (Jan 20, 2009)

that is what i did... LOL


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

is that him in the pic? his gorgeous!!

My cat started doing this & he has about 150 allergies!!

The vet can do a test but they normally do it as a last result as it cost about £500!! I got it on insurance thank god


----------



## Hood49 (Nov 7, 2008)

That is indeed Victor at the beginning of the thread. He likes sitting on the wall in the garden and overlooking the neighbourhood.

Unfortunately we had to relieve him slightly of his manhood because he goes out (we have a pet door). You hear many stories that they start looking for females otherwise. It was not our intention to bread with him anyway.

I brush him regulary now and I must say that the scratching is a lot less. I will continue this.

I have not seen any scrub in his neck, that makes it so peculiar.

Let you know!









He likes to play with clara!


----------



## Coccinellidae (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi
than it can be allergy - i think that the bast thing to do is to take him to the vat!


----------



## marianne (Aug 12, 2008)

Victor is Beautiful!


----------

